# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  Ubuntu

## tinokatan

Операционная система Ubuntu похожа на Mac bookИИ 















---------------------
К концу коллективной пьянки финансовые возможности участников выравниваются.
лечение в израиле
саркома
меланома
лейкоз
аренда автомобиля в Израиле

----------


## megabit

Ты сам то понял что спросил?!?
Если ты имел ввиду операционную систему от компании "Apple" "Macintosh OS X" -- то убунта действительно сейчас лямзит идеи этой фруктовой компании, но это относится только к графическому интерфейсу этой системы.

----------


## Wannel

А как вы вообще относитесь к переходу с Винды на Убунту? Долго привыкать приходится?

----------


## ajax

Било же время когда ми ходить не умели :)

Ubunta логичней и не навязивает своих шаблонов.
Отвратно когда в win7 их "библиотеки" подставляет на каждом шаге - ага прямо такая новость :) А мне проще по полному пути найти что нужно.

Единственное что не нравится - офис. По сравнению с разними Libre Msword - чемпион.

----------


## VladMN

Раньше, когда трава была зеленее, Убунту и впрямь была похожа на Mac OS X по многим критериям (свитч с Убунты на макось и обратно был минутным делом). Сейчас макось осталась довольно консервативной, а Убунту, как связалась с интерфейсом Юнити, так на мой олдскульный взгляд стала почти неиспользуемой для реальных пользовательских задач.

Откатить с Юнити на старый Гном мне без потерь так и не удалось. Поэтому лично я плюнул и ушёл на Федорино Горе. А жаль!

----------


## Shkodnik7

Честно сказать Ubuntu в каком то плане удобнее а в каком то и нет, смотря для каких целей вы будете использовать ОС.

----------

